# Bella got 13 teeth pulled!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella just got 13 teeth pulled. She has one tooth left in front! The vet said there was nothing that I could have done differently. She inherited bad gums, maybe it ties into her previously having a liver shunt.


Canine Dental Cleaning
13 teeth extracted
Antibiotics
Hospitalization

Grand Total........... only 176.00!
I thought it would be over 1000.00!
She's doing great and eats more now. Maybe I can get her up to 10 lbs, fingers crossed!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- yikes to 13! I freaked out about Isabelle having 7 and my cost was more expensive here in SC!!! Dentals can be very expensive depending where you live. I just was avoiding putting Belle under. It is very common for Maltese to have a lot of teeth pulled as they age so maybe some lines of Havs too? And good for you for staying on top of it. They say a length of a dog's life (especially toy breeds) is very tied into it's dental health. I am trying to take as good of care of Belle's remaining teeth. She still chews like crazy and isn't afraid to use them to nip the new guy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless her little heart. I have a friend that had to have all her small dog's teeth pulled also because of gum problems. Within a week she was so much more active and eatting soft food great. It seems the gum infection had made her feel bad and not want to eat. I sure hope Bella does well. Her nickname may be "pudgy" before long.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Poor baby. Hope she is feeling better soon. I always thought it had to do with not brushing (that was the case with my MIL poodle) I should have known gentics play aprt in everything. Special belly rubs from Lilly and me.*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww. poor girl!
I bet it has alot to do with her liver, I know my dog with liver issues has bad teeth (and bad breath, even right after her teeth were professionally cleaned). She did have to have a tooth pulled last year, at age 4, when she was spayed.
I hope Bella heals quickly!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby! How old was the pup when 13 teeth were pulled?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope she's doing okay after her dental visit.
kisses to Bella


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Bella. Ouch! I'll bet she does feel better though.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Ouch! Hope she's doing OK.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor baby! Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hugs sweet little Bella. Love your bill Linda! how often are surprised by a lower than expected price?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Belly rubs and kisses to little Bella!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Little Bella! I hope she's feeling better soon. I bet brother Scudder is taking good care. )


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Hugs and Love to Bella,

Augie and Diva


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!
Bella has had gum issues, since I got her at 7 months. She had her first gum surgery then. The cost was way more then yesterdays visit!! Her gum's starting deteriorating over the past year and now at 5 years old, she's just my little snaggletooth now

She's feeling great and hasn't skipped a beat. All day at the hospital, comes home to be happily greeted by her brothers. She beat Scudder up as usual, for his happy greeting. I knew then, she would be ok.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Linda, Sorry to hear little Bella had to have such an ordeal at the vet dentist! 13 teeth is alot to go all in one visit. :Cry: I would love your dental bill though. I may have to come to your town next time I need a dental.

I just had one down on my Crestie girl and with no extractions and it was 5 bills! eek! I can tell you I have two Chinese Cresteds in the house and the hairless gene walks hand in hand with the toothless gene, so neither of the girls have a full set. They do just fine with kibble and chews, and I never notice them having a bit of trouble. I hope Bella's gums heal up quickly. :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh poor baby! Linda, give Bella a kiss from me. She needs a denture for doggies. I'm so glad she's able to eat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Aw, poor little Bella, but glad to hear she is able to eat better. And that sounds like a great price. I think just a cleaning costs that much here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor little thing! I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, that's a lot of teeth! I'm sure once the wounds are healed and she starts chewing her kibble with her gums, it will basically massage them and keep them well vascularized and healthier. Poor girl though.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

13 teeth...ouch! Glad to hear Bella is no worse for the wear and you can't beat the price. Glad everything went so well.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OUCH! Hope she is feeling better. Sending belly rubs!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Poor Bella. Glad to hear she's doing well. It's amazing how well they can adapt. That's a great price on the vet bill. Cleanings are close to twice that amount at my vet.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie send hugs!
Feel better sweetie.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Special "heal quickly" belly rubs from me for tiny little Bella. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, is Bella beginning to feel better? I hope she is eating well and adjusting. I think she will probably feel better since her gum problems may have been bothering her. Healing vibes from GA. being sent to Bella!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh, poor Bella, i am glad to hear she's doing better. it just breaks my heart to hear these stories but our little dogs are so resilient, they bounce back from everything. I hope she packs on the pounds!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Linda, is Bella beginning to feel better? I hope she is eating well and adjusting. I think she will probably feel better since her gum problems may have been bothering her. Healing vibes from GA. being sent to Bella!


Bella thanks you all for your well wishes. They worked, because she doing great. She's eating quite a bit, but still picky. I guess 10lbs is an impossible goal for 6lb dog. I guess I'll settle for 8. Getting her to take her antibiotic is another story in itself!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor Bella  Glad she's doing well though.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww poor Bella! Glad to hear she is in good spirits. Sending good vibes for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy to hear she's doing well, poor little Bella. 

Besides Loki, I have a 13 year old Cairn Terrier who had all but 6 teeth extracted a few years ago. It cost a small fortune but he felt so much better afterwards and, his breath smells fantastic. Prior to this, his breath was like low tide mixed with sewerage.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Bella thanks you all for your well wishes. They worked, because she doing great. She's eating quite a bit, but still picky. I guess 10lbs is an impossible goal for 6lb dog. *I guess I'll settle for 8*. Getting her to take her antibiotic is another story in itself!


Tori says, "Almost eight pounds is a great weight to be!" :wink:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Still catching up with old threads, I'm glad Bella is doing better. I would have freaked at 13 teeth.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

when django was recovering from pancreatitis, i had to grind his pills into a powder and add a bit of yogurt and give it to him via syringe. ask your vet if you can crush her pills and mix it in with the food. just an idea.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! I just caught this thread, Linda. Sorry to hear poor Bella had to have so many teeth removed. Yikes! How is she doing now? Is she eating o.k.? What will you be feeding her, canned or homemade I imagine, right? Or can she just swallow kibble anyway?


----------

